# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  I just got a std test and have questions

## paulnelson

So, a little back story,

I'm 30 years old , have never gotten a std test as I have never had any symptoms or really any reason to need to do so,

I've been with the same girl for 10 yrs, haven't been unfaithful or anything like that,. But about two weeks ago , I was having excruciating stomach pain and a little bit of blood in my stool so naturally I chose to go to urgent care around me just to try and get something to help me out with whatever was happening

A typical check up nothing major and they say something is wrong with my gut and give me some steroids and antibiotics and send me on my way, tell me to go to the ER if anything gets worse

Next day I work all day fine, the day after I work all day stomachs still hurting a bit so go to the ER , they do cat scan blood work and piss collection and say yeah just finish out your medicine and continue on ,

But at both urgent care and the hospital they asked me if it's itching and burning when I pee and everything like that to which I answered no because it isn't,

But this antibiotic they gave me metrodinzanole ( probably butchered that spelling) I started to look up because my piss has become like literally almost brown like tea and I've been drinking plenty of water, it also has some nasty side effects and one of the extreme ones can be , painful urination

So naturally I let my anxiety spiral me down the infinite Google black hole into making me think 1000% I have a std somehow find more info

So I go back to urgent care the following morning explaining the brown piss and everything else and say I have been with the same woman for over 10 yrs I don't see how I can have a std but being asked twice in a week makes you wonder and worry so let's do a test

The nurse gives me a swab and sends me to the bathroom to do it myself, super weird to me. But I go to the bathroom and do the swab test myself, you have to jam that thing pretty far into your dick too and obviously this is my first time ever doing it so I do my best and they say they will call me in a week

But now two days have passed and before I went for the swab or anything like that I didn't have any pain in my dick at all,

But now it's sore at the tip and I can feel it all day long,

Is this because I jammed a cotton swab in my dick in the bathroom having no idea what I'm doing and it's sore from that? Or because doing that made symptoms I have never felt more prominent?

Just looking to see if anyone else has had to jam anything down their dick and if so, was it sore for a couple days after.

----------

